# Outside photos!



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of Jellybean outside today!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ahh the great outdoors!  So cute,thanks for sharing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww! Awesome photos! These are going into my desktop background rotation!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pictures, you did a great job capturing the fun


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pictures and a beautiful subject.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Those were wonderful!! I just loved them - the spots of yellow were perfect. Made me almost wish we had dandelions!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Great photos! Jellybean looks like a little explorer


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nancy said it perfectly!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at that sweet little face!
Jellybean looks like she's enjoying the sun


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

These are perfect pictures of Jellybean! It makes me jealous! :lol: I wish it would warm up here in NY (it'd be nice if the rain stopped also) so I could take Sookie outside. Is this in your yard? Its so perfect.


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the responses! The dandelion farm is my yard-- I think the Mr is going to mow them down today, so I'm glad I got some cute pics of J with them, they really can be pretty weeds...


----------

